# Pork steak...what do i do with it??



## Crikket (Sep 17, 2012)

We got our hog back from market and there's pork steak... I've never even heard of pork steak, how is different from a pork chop or a slab of ham? And how should I prepare it? 

Btw, the ham and pork chops have been great so far, can't wait to try the pork loin!! *yum yum* 

Also if anyone would care to share their best recipe for country style ribs, I'm looking for a new one!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh man.. that's my favorite... Matter a fact my brother called me last night to find out how I make mine because he can never get it as tender... In Illinois, that was the meat of choice for most everyone.

Here's what I do...
Generously coat with Worcestershire sauce
Sprinke garlic powder for a nice fine even coating
Do the same with onion powder
Use something like Lowery's seasoned salt... nice even coating
Dust with rubbed sage
Add cracked black pepper to taste.. I use a lot.. I like my BBQ spicy.. 

Let this sit for about 15 or 20 minutes while your fire gets ready... You can use a gas grill, but it's not the same as wood flame kissed..

Cook SLOWLY... very low heat... Cook until nicely browned. This could take up to an hour or more depending on thickness.. I like 3/4" steaks... Do not over cook and dry them out... 

Once it's about done sauce one side of the meat and flip.. then sauce the second side... let it cook slowly, but do not scorch the sauce.. Flip, sauce the side up and cook more.. do this another time or two...

I always keep coming back to Kraft Original sauce.. Some times the Bold and spicy.. I've tried a lot, but for pork steaks, everyone loves them most when I use Kraft.. 

I've cooked LOTS of pork steaks.. I've done BBQs for friends where I've cooked 20 or 30 pounds of pork steaks, and I've never had a person that didn't rave about them..

The secret to cooking a good pork steak is don't rush them, and don't dry them out..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

BTW, pork steaks should be sliced shoulder, but I have seen them from sliced butt...


----------



## Crikket (Sep 17, 2012)

WoW! Sounds amazing! When can you be here to cook them up??? :grin: 

Thank you for the info! Wish it would hurry up and warm up so I could use the grill! Come on spring!!!


----------



## mink (Feb 10, 2005)

i use shake and bake, turns out very good and moist


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Something I do with them during the winter... (however, i do grill/bbq during the winter)

place them on the bottom of a large rectangle cake pan. cover with sliced potatoes, cover with a can of cream of chicken, and a can of either cram of mushroom or cream of celery, which ever you like best... salt and pepper to taste.. 

Put in 400 oven and bake until done... I forget how long.. 

Not near as good as the other way though..


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

Pork steak makes fantastic jambalaya. Just brown pork in a heavy pot (one that has a tight lid) along with chopped onions. Add garlic powder, tabasco, salt and pepper, chicken bouillion, and raw rice (1 part rice to 2 parts liquid). A pablano pepper is nice if available. Bring to simmer and pop in the oven at about 300 for 1 1/2 hours. Then call me for dinner!


----------



## Crikket (Sep 17, 2012)

Goats Galore said:


> Pork steak makes fantastic jambalaya. Just brown pork in a heavy pot (one that has a tight lid) along with chopped onions. Add garlic powder, tabasco, salt and pepper, chicken bouillion, and raw rice (1 part rice to 2 parts liquid). A pablano pepper is nice if available. Bring to simmer and pop in the oven at about 300 for 1 1/2 hours. Then call me for dinner!


LoL! Hey, if you're anywhere near, you're welcome... we're always lookin' to meet new people! :cowboy:


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I treat my pork steaks the same as pork chops. The steaks have more fat running through them so they cook up juicy and tender. I like to marinate them before grilling or just fry them in a pan.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

I love pork steak. We cookem' up like chops. Yum!


----------



## insanity (Aug 22, 2004)

I've always cooked them on the grill. Hot and fast coated in a sweat BBQ sauce.
I do the same to country ribs but slow down the cooking time.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I grew up on a hog farm. Pork steak was a staple. Lightly coat in seasoned flour. (S&P, garlic & onion powder) Add a little fat to the skillet and brown. Eat as it, or, add a can of cream of whatever soup mixed with hmmm about a 1/2 can of milk. Simmer with a lid until the meat is fork tender. I stick it in a 325Âº F oven. Serve with a green veggie on the side and mashed potatoes, maybe a salad too. This was my favorite Sunday night supper!


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

lots of different ideas i vote for low heat slow cooking. season wrap in foil and cook at about 225. fix potato salid/cole slaw bread add bbq sauce if you like enjoy


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

Here is one for a crock pot.

thin slice 5 or 6 potatoes, dice 3 or 4 onions, and cut your pork steak into medium pieces. (I add garlic powder to taste)

mix potatoes, onions and steak together.

put half of mixture in crock pot and cover with 1 cup of shredded cheese (I like mild cheddar)

add the rest of the mixture and cover with another cup of shredded cheese

spread 1 can of cream of mushroom soup

cook on low for 6 hours.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Here a couple favorite for Pork Steak. please enjoy MM 

*Lemon Pork Belly Curry*
*Â© Mountain Griller 2010 (Mountain Mick Blake Baree Queensland)*
1Â½k g pork belly or Pork Steaks
2 onions
2 whole lemons (cut in Â¼&#8217;s) 
4 tablespoons oil
6 teaspoons ground coriander seed
8 teaspoons curry powder
500 ml chicken stock
3 tablespoons chopped lemon grass only soft centre
300g raisins
Â½ cup lemon juice
1cup sheared coconut 
400mg coconut milk
5 potatoes 
3 carrots
Method
Coarsely chop the onion and place in a large camp-oven (Dutch-oven) with the oil, coriander and curry powder. Meanwhile, cut the pork into pieces 75mm square pieces. Add the pork to Whole lemons & juice, lemon grass, curry power, chilli, ground coriander, onions, potatoes and carrots are simply there to thicken the gravy, raisins for sweetness, Lemon juice, add two tablespoons of the lemon grass Water (stock) & oil except the coconut & coconut milk, stirring together, set aside for the Pork belly to marinate overnight. Prepare the curry a day before eating to allow the spices time to mature & lose their rawness. Then add the remaining lemon balm and the lemon juice A few coals underneath and a few on top. Leave for 3-4 hours check half way just in case you need to add more stock. I use in my charcoal pit ironbark and melaleuca timber. You do not need a super hot fire. And add coconut & coconut milk about Â½ hour before serving. A bit I place the rack of ribs on the bottom of the camp oven this help to stop the curry burning to the bottom , rib do get burn on one side. . Served on white rice and with homemade nana bread MM









*Lemon Pork Belly Curry*
****************************************************************

[FONT=Georgia, serif]*Honey and Chilli Smokey Pork *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]spare ribs (Chinese style)[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]*Â© Mountain Griller 2011 (Mountain Mick Blake Baree Queensland)*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Ingredients[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1Â½kg pork spare ribs (Chinese style) or Loin chops or Pork Steaks,[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Â¼cup sherry[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Â½cup honey[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Â¼cup tomato sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]2 tablespoons soy sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]3 tsp hot chilli sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]3 garlic cloves[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1Â½tablespoon grated green ginger[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1Â½tsp Chinese Five spice powder[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Method[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Place pork belly in baking dish skin side up, I make 1cm cut thought from skin side every 5 cm apart in a diamond grid paten, combine remaining ingredients, pour over ribs and rub in to those cuts. Let set in fridge for 4 hours them bake in Gas smoker or oven, low moderate heat (180CÂ°) covered for about 3Â½ hours, or until tender, last ten minutes uncovered. basting occasionally. Remove excess fat by skimming. Serve with fluffy white rice. and steamed Chinese bums.[/FONT]









*Honey and Chilli Smokey Pork *[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]spare ribs [/FONT]


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Crikket said:


> We got our hog back from market and there's pork steak... I've never even heard of pork steak, how is different from a pork chop or a slab of ham? And how should I prepare it?
> 
> Btw, the ham and pork chops have been great so far, can't wait to try the pork loin!! *yum yum*
> 
> Also if anyone would care to share their best recipe for country style ribs, I'm looking for a new one!


My mom always just pan fried them in a skillet with salt and pepper.


----------



## Crikket (Sep 17, 2012)

wow..thanks to everyone! These all sound great c: I love to hear how all the different ways people cook! Love to get new ideas... c:

Mountain Mick, for the ribs, I do not have sherry, would bourbon or whiskey do nicely? Also do not have the Chinese herb mixture, have everything else though! I'll be making these today!!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

insanity said:


> I've always cooked them on the grill. Hot and fast coated in a _sweat_ BBQ sauce.


LOL! I hope you meant "sweet" BBQ sauce! Should the "sweat sauce" be called "Insanity Sauce"?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

If not "Chicken Fried", here is one of my faves:

*Pork Shoulder Steak With Spanish Rice*

1 1/2 lbs. pork shoulder steak
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
1/2 cup chopped celery
1 No. 2 can tomatoes (about 2 1/2 cups)
1 cup water
2 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. black pepper
1 tsp. paprika
2-3 tsp. sugar
1 cup uncooked rice

Wipe meat with damp cloth. Cut into serving size portions. Brown slowly on both sides in large, heavy skillet. No additional fat will be needed if meat is well streaked with fat. Add all ingredients except rice, turn heat to low, cover and simmer 30 minutes. Add rice and simmer 30 to 40 minutes longer or until rice and meat are tender. Serve hot. Makes 5 servings.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes any of those bourbon or whiskey will be ok, and Chinese Five spice powder is key to this recipe , I would maybe try a mix 
Make your own Chinese Five spice powder seasoning mix using either ground or whole spices.
Ingredients:
1 tsp. ground Szechwan pepper
1 tsp. ground star anise
1-1/4 tsp. ground fennel seeds
1/2 tsp. ground cloves
1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. ground white pepper
Preparation:
Combine all ingredients in small airtight container. Store in a cool, dry place.


----------



## laurafergie (May 5, 2010)

I can't believe no one mentioned this old Southern way of cooking pork steaks, chops work well too. 

Lightly dust with seasoned flour and quickly brown in bacon grease. Turn heat down and layer lots and lots of sliced onion and the steaks. Maybe throw in some garlic and red pepper flakes if you're feeling adventurous. Put in a few inches of stock, wine, beer, water...whatever. I use stock. Cover tightly, turn all the way down and let percolate for about 30-45 minutes. It will make it's own gravy. Serve with rice and greens.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I use them in tons of ways, but several of our favorites are in chile verde, in strips seasoned and fried with peppers and onions for fajitas, in chunks cooked in vegetable soup and just plain old fried after drenching it in a mixture of egg and milk, then dredging in flour mixed with salt, pepper and garlic powder, with milk gravy made from flour browned in the pork drippings, served with mashed potatoes and a green vegetable. 

Pork steak is basically like a pork chop or pork roast, just with more fat running through it, which gives it more flavor than loin. Loin is a very dry, pretty much tasteless meat to me that I usually only use in casserole or crockpot type meals to give it some flavor and juice. I'll take pork steak over loin any day, but then I'm a country girl, not a gourmet, lol.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

We only got pork steak the first time we got a hog. Now we get it added to the ground pork. Ham steak is another thing totally. We call that candied pork. Yum!

I don't remember where I got this recipe but we love it.

*Sweet Ham Steak
Ingredients:*
1 bone-in fully cooked ham steak (~2 lbs)
5 T butter
5 T brown sugar

*Directions*
1. In large skillet over medium heat, brown ham steak on both sides; drain. Remove from skillet.
2. In same skillet, melt the butter (I usually don't use all of the five tablespoons, just enough to wet down the brown sugar enough for it to dissolve.). Stir in brown sugar and cook until it caramelizes. Return ham to skillet; cook until heated through, turning often. Makes six to eight or more servings.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

it's my favorite cut of pork and reasonablly priced (on sale). i agree with Callie...the marble makes it more 'user friendly'. i'm a down and dirty pork steak cooker....bring meat to room temp, season with whatever you love (let soak in), flip into oven dish, season again, let sit for about 10, oven at 325 for about 45-1 hour. let rest for about 10.


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

Wow. Am I the only one who's into quick and easy? In the winter, I broil pork steaks. They are quite delicious and tender. And easy. 

Anita
Dan-Ani Pygmy Goats, Idaho


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

simi-steading said:


> Oh man.. that's my favorite... Matter a fact my brother called me last night to find out how I make mine because he can never get it as tender... In Illinois, that was the meat of choice for most everyone.
> 
> Here's what I do...
> Generously coat with Worcestershire sauce
> ...


Eww...Kraft BBQ sauce...you had me until that! Try some of the smaller brands....Williamson bros, stricklands.

I usually make my own sauce...both mustard (which is my fav on pork) and tomato based.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

BlackWillowFarm said:


> I treat my pork steaks the same as pork chops. The steaks have more fat running through them so they cook up juicy and tender. I like to marinate them before grilling or just fry them in a pan.


Fat equals flavor. I agree here. I treat them the same way I treat a pork chop. Nothing like making up a mess of fried potatoes and some gravy to go with. I can get Hubs to do anything on that "honey do" list with this meal!


----------



## jim_2326 (Oct 5, 2012)

In a slow cooker with sliced green peppers, onions and red potatoes. Cover with jar of Prego and let cook for 5-6 hours. Serve with fresh bread and it will be great on a cold day.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

We fixed pulled pork sandwiches from pork steaks in the crock pot for supper tonight. Based on recipe in Cheater BBQ
by Mindy Merrell and R. B. Quinn

5-6 pounds pork steak
1/4 cup dry rub
1/2 cup bottled smoke

Dry Rub
1/4 cup paprika (I use smoky)
2 Tbsps kosher salt
2 Tbsps coarsely ground black pepper
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 Tbsp dry mustard
5 Tbsps brown sugar

Sprinkle both sides of the meat with dry rub. Cut into 2-3" pieces. Layer in 5 quart crock pot. Add liquid smoke. Cover and cook on low for about 7 hours, until meat is pull apart tender and reaches internal temperature of 190.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

I thought I would share Lovely Pork chop recipe which I got from a friend on this group in the USA, Of course I've added my twist on it and increase the cooking time and add a little twist to it, as the recpie don't really work that well and was a litlle bland so I took the basics and add here and took away there and I did 10 test cook up of this until I got it spot on for me. . And I now call it 


Mountain Micks Broiled Creamy Mushroom Pork Chops.

1kg Loin pork chops (center cut Pork chops) 
2 cans Mushroom Soup (I use Heinz &#8482; )
1 can milk 440mls(use empty soup can)
1/4 cup Soy Sauce (I would cut this back to 2 table spoons)
8 large Button Mushrooms cut in quarters
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
350ml thick cream or 420ml of Light & Creamy. 
2 tablespoon of corn flour mixed in a little water to make a runny paste for thicken the gravy.

In a place pork chops in a baking tray, now mix the milk & canned Mushroom soup together with soya sauce & black pepper , Pour soup mix over them,cover with tin foil and bake @ 210 C [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Âº[/FONT] for one hour. Now at this point add the quartered fresh Mushrooms recover and cook in oven for 350 more minutes, after this pour the gravy/soup cooking liquid in to a pot add the cream or Light & Creamy bring to the boil remove for heat add corn flour mixed in a little water now I use a stab blender into a lovely cream mushroom gravy. And as a bonus there is enough Gravy to act as Creamy Mushroom soup as well. 

Serve with mashed potatoes, steamed peas & carrots and some crusty bread , the sauce makes a great gravy on potatoes! Enjoy a nice hot cup of Mocha with your heart warming feast. 


I cook this tonight , I did make a few changes by adding fresh mushrooms, black pepper & cream. Our whole family loved it including our son-in-law that hates mushrooms, And as a bonus there is enough Gravy to act as Creamy Mushroom soup as well. Serve with mashed potatoes, steamed peas & carrots and some crusty bread . Great taste that for the heads up, AAA+++. MM

​


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

We always cook up pork steak in homemade barbecue sauce and cheap beer (I always have some around for beer bread) in a deep pan in the oven for six hours. It is fantastic.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Pork Shoulder Steaks

Brown the steaks in a dry pan.. Don't add fat, the steaks have a lot of fat in them.

Slice an onion into thin rings, put those on the steaks and then top with a small can of tomato sauce. Salt and pepper to taste. Turn the heat down and simmer until the steaks are tender.

Serve with cooked rice.


----------

